# seat belts



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Who wears a seat belt all the time and requires their passengers to as well?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Not enough options in the poll. When I want to reach over and open up the passenger door so I can shove the person out onto the highway at high speed, It's not practical for anyone to be wearing their seatbelt.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

It's shocking to me when people get into my truck and don't or put up a fuss about wearing one. Seems like younger people still think it's cool or some **** to not wear one.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't leave my driveway without wearing the seat belt.. I also turn on my headlights at the same time, during the day.

Too many morons driving around texting or talking on the dam cell phone while making left hand turns across traffic.

Also an epidemic of red light runners.. we have LOTS of cameras now.. :thumbup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I wear it sometimes....mainly to stop the annoying sounds my work van makes. Passengers are on their own.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I don't leave my driveway without wearing the seat belt.. I also turn on my headlights at the same time.
> 
> Too many morons driving around texting or talking on the dam cell phone while making left hand turns across traffic.
> 
> Also an epidemic of red light runners.. we have LOTS of cameras now.. :thumbup:


I think you and I are the only two non morons out there, maybe a few others but it doesn't seem like it sometimes.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

It might have helped this guy, of course I think he was running from the cops so he kind of deserved it.

http://www.yikers.com/video_dude_gets_ejected_from_car_and_run_over.html


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I wear it sometimes....mainly to stop the annoying sounds my work van makes. *Passengers are on their own*.


Just remember that when they sue you for massive head injuries while being ejected through the front windshield.. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't see a "State law requires it, but I'm a rogue" option, so I didn't vote.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Where I am passengers without seat-belts can get the driver a fine.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I don't see a "State law requires it, but I'm a rogue" option, so I didn't vote.


What a rebel, way to protest against the man. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> It might have helped this guy, of course I think he was running from the cops so he kind of deserved it.
> 
> http://www.yikers.com/video_dude_gets_ejected_from_car_and_run_over.html


That video should be part of the drivers license test and yearly renewal 

I have never heard of a seat belt being snapped in a car crash and the person was ejected like that..


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I don't see a "State law requires it, but I'm a rogue" option, so I didn't vote.


Your to smart of a guy, I bet you wear it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> What a rebel, way to protest against the man. :laughing:


And I am the one with _issues.. _TOOL is in a league of his very own..:thumbup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> It might have helped this guy, of course I think he was running from the cops so he kind of deserved it.
> 
> http://www.yikers.com/video_dude_gets_ejected_from_car_and_run_over.html


Wow, Holy ssshhiiittt and god damn.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Wow, Holy ssshhiiittt and god damn.


Bad day for the person driving the car as well.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I wear mine cause death ain't fun.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> What a rebel, way to protest against the man. :laughing:


 Don't you know? It's all the rage to get ejected from your vehicle. I guess only the cool kids are doing it.

I second B4T: Buckle up, headlights on.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> And I am the one with _issues.. _TOOL is in a league of his very own..:thumbup:



No....... Peter / Pedro / Retep is the one with issues. And he/they are a league of his/their own. :whistling2:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

17 years ago I fell asleep driving home late at night from an amusement park located 2 hours away, with only about 15 minutes left to go until we were home I nodded off & cartwheeled the vehicle after hitting the beginning of the guardrail at around 60mph, when the car came to rest my door was wide open and bent the other way, no doubt in my mind that the seat belt is the only reason I was not killed in that accident.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Rule #3 of Zombieland, seat belts. Wait, #3 is double tap, #4 is seatbelts.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Zog said:


> Rule #3 of Zombieland, seat belts. Wait, #3 is double tap, #4 is seatbelts.


Bill Murray is the best part of that movie. I liked the movie but he stole the show


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Where I am passengers without seat-belts can get the driver a fine.


I just love seeing guys who drive like that video remove themselves (at least I hope he did) from the gene pool.

Anyway, yeah we've had laws in effect here for several years making the driver liable for a fine for anyone else under 18 not wearing seat belts unless they have a drivers license, then its on them.



Zog said:


> Rule #3 of Zombieland, seat belts. Wait, #3 is double tap, #4 is seatbelts.


:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> It might have helped this guy, of course I think he was running from the cops so he kind of deserved it.
> 
> http://www.yikers.com/video_dude_gets_ejected_from_car_and_run_over.html


I laughed when I first saw that video. Its my belief that you get what you deserve.

Here, the driver will get a fine for not having their passengers all wearing seatbelts. Someone I know got a seatbelt ticket.. $150 to the great state...

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Zog said:


> Rule #3 of Zombieland, seat belts. Wait, #3 is double tap, #4 is seatbelts.


I enjoyed that movie a lot, never thought you were the kind to think that was funny, at least remember parts of the movie. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I enjoyed that movie a lot, never thought you were the kind to think that was funny, at least remember parts of the movie. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


Loved that movie, but nothing compares to 28 days later. I do have a sense of humor you know.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it's second nature to most people in my generation to just put on the seat belt. I feel sorta "naked" without buckling up. I find that it's mostly people in the older generation that are resistant don't want to buckle up. People younger than me do think it's "cool" to not buckle up, but if I just usually say "Seatbelts!", everyone buckles up. They were at least taught to wear them, unlike older folk.

I've had a few accidents that were real Jim Dandy's, but I was wearing a seat belt every time. I can't really pretend like it saved my life, but I'm certain it at least saved me from more serious injury.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I think it's second nature to most people in my generation to just put on the seat belt. I feel sorta "naked" without buckling up. I find that it's mostly people in the older generation that are resistant don't want to buckle up. People younger than me do think it's "cool" to not buckle up, but if I just usually say "Seatbelts!", everyone buckles up. They were at least taught to wear them, unlike older folk.
> 
> I've had a few accidents that were real Jim Dandy's, but I was wearing a seat belt every time. I can't really pretend like it saved my life, but I'm certain it at least saved me from more serious injury.


Wearing a seatbelt makes sense but laws requireing it get me a little worked up.


----------



## g_core18 (May 2, 2009)

I'd rather get whiplash than get launched 50' through the windshield.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Zog said:


> Loved that movie, but nothing compares to 28 days later. I do have a sense of humor you know.


That is also a great movie. I read that the director was thinking about making a 28 months later as well.

~Matt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Only wear them after I've had a couple drinks, or I'm on a happy kick or the man has a checkpoint as I'm coming down the street.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I don't leave my driveway without wearing the seat belt.. I also turn on my headlights at the same time, during the day.
> 
> Too many morons driving around texting or talking on the dam cell phone while making left hand turns across traffic.
> 
> Also an epidemic of red light runners.. we have LOTS of cameras now.. :thumbup:


Seatbelts and lights for me too!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am a firm believer in seat belts. However no government has the right to tell me that I must ware seat belts. 
The government has the responsibility to tell me that I should ware seat belts. 
If I want to run my head through my windshield that is my business and only my business. 
However if I elect not to ware seat belts I should be held totally for my actions and not be allowed to collect 1 cent from any government program resulting from my stupidity.
I also feel the same way about motorcycle helmets although I do now or have I ever owned a motorcycle.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> It might have helped this guy, of course I think he was running from the cops so he kind of deserved it.
> 
> http://www.yikers.com/video_dude_gets_ejected_from_car_and_run_over.html


thanks for the warning Bob


----------

